# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Shprehje popullore që nuk gjenden nëpër libra (3)!

## PINK

ne fakt shkrova ca me " vlere" shume po per fat te keq isha vone se e mbyllen temen 
Tani pertoj ti shkruaj prape  :ngerdheshje: 

*Ate qe te ben femija sta ben perendia* 

*Na ishte sec na ishte , nje gomar me bisht , ecte dhe vraponte* ... vazhdojeni vete  :ngerdheshje: 

*Qeni qe te leh , te ha dhe ti ngul dhembet mire* ..lol

*Mos i shiko " size" numerin por punen*

----------


## Larsus

* kocka tretet, mishi mbetet

Gjaku s'behet uje*  

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

ah se tani u kujtova per nje shprehje qe e kam degjuar shpesh nga plakat lol 

*Bir Selmani nones ' vet*  ..lol

Pse Selman dhe jo Xhemal ose tjater ? se po e bej dhe une si Dp17ego *qe na qiti trute*  , me *Te jemen e Zeqos maje thanes* .. lol

----------


## Larsus

> *qe na qiti trute*  ,


* te krypsha trute
tru peshk
te hongsha zemren/shpretken/zsycken/ bycen loool 

uthulla e forte thyen shishen e vet 

une me buke e ti me gur/
 nuk behemi dot bashke kurre/ 
as sot as te merkure  *

----------


## PINK

*Afroji pak buzet tu marr errre*  :ngerdheshje: 

*Si i bukri shejtan maje shkopit* ... lol

*koke qyp*

*Magjyp*  

*Cope mishi me dy syyy*   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

> une me buke e ti me gur/
>  nuk behemi dot bashke kurre/ 
> as sot as te merkure


kur ti ma lype nen ure
e une te thash si burre
timin e pres e ty nuk ta qes.
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Larsus

* Qenin sado qe ta lash era qen vjen

Kam inat po s'kam takat 

S'jepet një pelë për një thelë  *

----------


## KaLTerSi

Po flet Hajdari e jo gomari

Koke mushke

Koka e falur nuk pritet

Kujdes: Rrota te shtyp, *ari te *in (kete e lexova anash autostrades per ne Durres)  
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Larsus

> *Ja tha po kujt ja tha .*  
>  lol


 i mbushet mendja, atij që ka mend   :kryqezohen:  

Kur ngjite përpjetë, shiko dhe tatëpjetë  :ngerdheshje: 

Rakia është më e mirë se allahu, 
se rakia merr mendjen e ta kthen prapë, kurse allahu , ta merr e s`ta jep më    :uahaha:  [/b]

----------


## KaLTerSi

e thelle shume kjo me rakine Lars...

E bem shurken ne breke...nga te qeshurat jo nga frika

Armikut dhe eres nxirru gjoksin

----------


## PINK

> E bem shurken ne breke...nga te qeshurat jo nga frika



 :pa dhembe:  *Pse e hedh Shu**rren perpjete*  ? lol

----------


## Henri

Lars, ate me kulishin e kam me te degjuar, ate me zagarin - me te provuar   :uahaha:  

Pyet shtate a tete dhe futja si di vete...

----------


## KaLTerSi

> *Pse e hedh Shu**rren perpjete*  ? lol


Kjo me te perpjete me kujtoi burrat lol.

Se burri qe eshte burre e con taven ne furre e se merr kurre

Burri qe eshte burre ben dy kile shurre

Burri nuk matet me pellembe po me zemer (ja ke fut kot) 

 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Larsus

henro, ajo puna e stilit eshte edhe kshu:

* kush ngutet, per*mutet*  :pa dhembe:

----------


## PINK

*Duket qielli(Koha ) qe me m'mjes* lol

*Qiesh mire kush qiesh i fundit* ...

----------


## diikush

*E gromësitura eshte porrdhë e ngjitur me ashensor*     kshu qe here tjeter kujdes kur te hani spajsi fud ... lol




> ...*Armikut dhe eres nxirru gjoksin*


Kaltersi, kam degjuar (eshet e vertete) qe kjo tema eshte armiku numur nje i gocave te forumit ......   :shkelje syri: 




> ...*Qiesh mire kush qiesh i fundit* ...


Pink, kjo shprehja gjithashtu perdoret edhe per fjalen/foljen *QESH*  :ngerdheshje: 

S'eshte thjesht ceshtje gramatike/drejtshkrimi, por ceshtje e nje folje krejt tjeter, ne kohen e shkuar te pakryer (right?) ...lol

----------


## PINK

> Kjo me te perpjete me kujtoi burrat lol.
> 
> 
> Burri qe eshte burre ben dy kile shurre



Hihihihihiih sa kam qesh o Kaltooo ... e di ci thone 2 qilo ?  :pa dhembe:  


*Burri i mire me shoqe shume* 

*Burr e grua mish e thua* ...ehe posi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dp17ego

> ah se tani u kujtova per nje shprehje qe e kam degjuar shpesh nga plakat lol 
> 
> *Bir Selmani nones ' vet*  ..lol
> 
> Pse Selman dhe jo Xhemal ose tjater ? se po e bej dhe une si Dp17ego *qe na qiti trute*  , me *Te jemen e Zeqos maje thanes* .. lol


LoL  :pa dhembe:  
po me te jemen e Zeqos c'kini
Sorryyyyy
Tere lumenjte ne det do te derdhen
te tera rruget te cojne ne Rome(dhe Shvejkun tek pijetorja)

----------


## dp17ego

Jashte ne kut dhe brenda nje ***

----------


## PINK

> LoL  
> 
> Sorryyyyy
> Tere lumenjte ne det do te derdhen
> )



Na fal ti shok , po *eshte te gjithe lumenjte rrjedhin dhe pikojne *   :pa dhembe:  

ps; Diikush profesor gramatike , dhe une per foljen qesh e kam po eshte ne kohen e shkuar  :ngerdheshje:  ..oops te ardhmen me fal lol

----------

